# SL Restoration - Porsche 997 C4S Cabriolet



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to another installment,










This Basalt Black Porsche 997 Carrera 4S Cabriolet was brought to us as the owner wanted to get his new purchase looking its best & give it durable, sustainable protection. So after discussing the look he was after & his available time for maintaining the vehicle, our Modesta Signature Detail was decided upon.

So on arrival we began assessing the task at hand,

Front PU obviously does it's fly stopping job very well . . .










The exterior showing the usual grime that you'd expect as we're now entering the winter season,










Wheels & arches in need of a big transformation . . .










The usual areas acting well as dirt traps, with the tailpipes & cabriolet roof showing particular signs of neglect










Interior had been well used . . .










First up as always was to fit protective covers to both the seat & steering wheel along with a floor mat










So time for work to commence . . .










Number plates & backings all removed










The first step was to give the entire car a thorough rinse with the pressure washer paying particular attention to the wheels, arches & lower areas a thorough rinse to remove any loose debris. The wheels & brake calipers were then deep cleaned with Auto Finesse Imperial & a variety of detailing brushes along with a Daytona SpeedMaster brush for the inner barrels










Arches deep cleaned with Britemax GrimeOut (diluted 1:1) with a large wheel woolie










Tyres cleaned with Grime Out










Once rinsed the wheels were then given a good soak with Britemax Iron Max fallout remover & degreaser










Working from the outside in all the areas that a prone to neglect were then treated with Britemax Grime Out & various brushes, the inner areas being rinsed with an open flow rather than the pressure washer



















All lower sections, along with the door handle recesses were then pre soaked with Auto Finesse Citrus Power (door handles areas being agitated)



















Cabriolet roof then soaked via an open hose (as you can see absolutely zero protection present)










Deep cleaned with GTechniq W2 (diluted 1:5) & a Vikan nail brush










Rinsed at low pressure then extracted with the Karcher Puzzi 100 (extracting alongside rinsing adds to the durabilty when applying protection)










Then foamed with Auto Finesse Avalanche at 60c to soften all the bonded dirt (as always a dash of Lather was added to increase the foam consistency)










After being rinsed at 60c it was time for a safe 2BM wash with Auto Finesse Lather










& MicroFibre Madness IncrediMitt










After another rinse, wheel arch lips tackled with a Dooka wheel Mitt followed by the initial decontamination stages with Britemax Iron Out (this was agitated with a microfibre mitt after 2 mins of dwelling) and Auto Finesse Oblitarate (wiped away with old MF towels)










A final soak this time at 30c with Valet Pro Snow Foam Combo 2 (this also contains degreasing agents so is ideal for these later foam soaks)










Thoroughly rinsed with the pressure washer, followed by an open hose vehicle then dried with Uber plush towels & Metro Blaster/compressed air for all the water traps



















Tailpipes were then transformed using the Britemax Metal Twins & #00/#0000 grade wire wool










At this point i noticed some wax residue on the plastic exhaust trims so this was removed with an ArtDeShine magic sponge



















Residue from the rear number plate tape soaked with Auto Finesse Oblitarate










At this point the sun came out & gave me a little glimpse of what lay in store . . .










Once measurements had been taken & a template made the rear badges were removed with fine fishing wire. (Glue residue soaked away in the usual manner)



















The final stage of decontamination with a CarPro polyshave disk on the Mirka DA & fine clay for the tighter areas



















After drying it was time for the standard Spies Hecker 7010 wipedown to remove any residues that may be left on the surfaces










Paintwork thicknesses confirmed, with the N/S front wing having seen some paintwork










Delicate areas masked up with 3M 3030 tape



















Cabriolet roof sheeted up to protect against polish dust










Bonnet badge removed










Bonnet raised with 2" tape cores to avoid contact with leading bumper edges when correcting










Correction then got underway with the Rupes LHR15 & a variety of MF/foam pads










A couple of 50/50 shots showing the extent of the improvement



















Some before & afters under various lighting (post 7010 wipedown, all pre-refining)



























































































Roof cover raised to allow better access










Tighter areas dealt with using the Rupes LHR75 & TA50 polishers




























Spoiler again raised for better access










The entire car was then cleaned up with compressed air to remove any dust etc, given another 7010 wipedown to check the correction work was true & remasked










Refining then commenced with the fantstic CarPro Reflect polish (very low dusting)










On the Rupes with white finishing pad










Residue removed with the awesome new edgeless MF towels i've been given to test










Pad constantly cleaned with compressed air










After a final 7010 wipedown, the finish was given a final check










The flake had now really come to life










After another thorough clean up, the new rear badges were fitted










Necessary areas were taped up & the paintwork was treated with Modesta P-01A Primer/Finishing Polish










This was applied by hand with an MF applicator










Removed after 5 minutes with a shorter pile edgeless MF towel










The paintwork really starting to get that 'candy like gloss'










During the 3hr curing time that is required before topping the coating the roof was lint rolled










Before being sealed with GTechniq I1 Smart Fabric via a 2" paintbrush (using this method rather than spraying on works the sealant into the fibres & gains extra durability)










All glass deep cleaned with GTechniq G4 & sealed with G1










Protection time with Modesta BC05 Advanced Water Repellent Glass Coating










Each panel was blown down prior to coating










BC05 applied with a Modesta MF applicator










Residue removed after 2 minutes










With 2 seperate short pile MF towels (the 1st feels slighly tacky with the 2nd feeling far slicker)



















Each panel was then checked again with the Brinkmann & a 3rd MF towel



















Paintwork now dealt with it was on to the wheels with Modesta BC06 Heat Resistant Hard Glass Coating (This has a temperature resistance of upto 1300c but is applied via a spray gun so the correct environment & PPE/RPE is vital










Once the wheels had been thoroughly clayed, they were transferred into the booth & wiped down with 7010 before being coated









2 coats to both the inside & outside of the wheel, 10 minutes apart

Then baked at 60c for 20 minutes (60c booth temperature results in 50c panel temperature)










Whilst the wheels were off the wheel arches were deep cleaned & calipers sealed










Wheels were then refitted & torqued back up to manufacturers spec. Tyres dressed with 2 coats of GTechniq T1










Plastic trims treated to GTechniq C4










The car itself was then transferred into the booth for the same baking process as the wheels

Once removed the bonnet badge was refitted










A few of the more intricate areas were then cleaned & dressed



















Weatherstrips treated with Swissvax Seal Feed










Now it was on to the interior, all thoroughly hoovered
Floor mats were deep cleaned with Britemax Interior Cleaner & extracted



















Leather work steam cleaned with the Nilfisk 51H bringing the following transformation










A few other areas seen to with the required attention










Time for a final wipedown with Modesta M-1Shot Quick Detailer Spray










& Auto Finesse Crystal for the glass










And here are the finished results














































A few inside the booth (where it was stored overnight ready for customer collection the following morning)




























A few shots of the coatings in action
BC05










BC06










And finally I1










Thanks for taking the out time to read this write-up, hopefully you enjoyed it if you made it this far as it would've taken you a while . . .


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Another great write up from SL Restoration :buffer: Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Pretty spectacular transformation Nick, it looks stunning! 

I really enjoy your write ups explaining each step, very informative for a wannabe like me!

Jon


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Cracking work as usual Nick :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Top draw Nick:thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Just incredible and a fantastic write up.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Very very nice indeed Nick, with loads of pics to back it up!! 
Well done mate.


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, 

amazing results - testament to the time and effort you put in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

Stunning work and write up Nick, what camera are you guys using?

Paul


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nothing but the best from you 

Love your write ups. And your work is amazing. 

:thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Faultless work there due. Best write up and pic sequence I have seen for a while. :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great write up & attention to detail. :thumb:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

What a great write up again. Some really handy tips in there, cheers for sharing! The car looks absolutely stunning now, the original condition was shocking! Thanks again!


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, just wow. Great write up, what a transformation!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow..now looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always buddy, spot on, fantastic work ..


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Excellent work there Nick, a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

it's not crazy, it's INSANE !!!! :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Incredible work from one of THE best imo!

What brand are the edgeless mf towels?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Your write-ups are always amazing, Nick! Stunning work :thumb:

That paint booth of yours is immaculate :doublesho


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work and attention to details.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I feel like even more of an amateur now mate. Cheers.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work as always nick, very thorough and great attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Excellent work! What is the durability of the spray on wheel coating (unless i missed it up top).


----------



## leon2 gr (Apr 9, 2013)

great job fantastic finish


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lovely work and a great writeup Nick.


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

Great everything, nothing more to say :thumb:


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Great work. Great pics and useful tips. If I and achieve 75% of what you have managed I will be very happy.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Top notch work! I am deeply impressed! This is pure art of work, detailing at its finest 

And this has to be the best 50/50 I've ever seen:


----------



## mattwelcer (Jul 29, 2006)

Amazing results and attention to details!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Great work and read, thanks!


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Vaow amazing, top work :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Always impressed from your work level..Well done Nick


----------



## fiestaroo (Oct 29, 2012)

your write ups are great! love reading them! and great idea for masking up the badge! I need to do that on mine when I do it!


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

well done, Nick & team great work


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

wow that is brilliant


----------



## tomcat336556 (Oct 13, 2012)

outstanding work !!!!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Fantastic work Nick :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

4 pages in, a little late to the party but saw a couple of preview pics on Twitter!....WOW! stunning work fella

How does the Reflect polish compare to everyone's favourite #205 IYO?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This has got to be one of the most detailed threads on DW... Obviously with the exception of the KDS Enzo stuff


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunning work and attention to detail! :thumb:


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

WOW! great transformation!


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Very enjoyable read, nice work! Looks gorgeous.


----------



## meloni (Mar 27, 2013)

a real pleasure to see work like this one!!!


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Top work! Always enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

As a result of this thread I took the number plates off mine yesterday. Well worth doing, the surrounding area has come out much cleaner. Never thought of it before. Dohhhhh.


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

The pinnacle of detailing. everything really done to the highest of high standards. Very Very impressive.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW!!! What an awesome job you have done, I am stunned. Great write up!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow! Outstanding work Nick. Truly up there with the best in the world!


----------



## aowheels (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful Job Done Well!!!


----------



## mr polish (Jan 26, 2012)

*Stunning*

Amazing results and attention to every detail!!! Fantastic write-up and photos!!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

i really enjoy and look forward to reading your write ups, thank you and nice work mate.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Lovely detailed write up, I'd love a booth like that!


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

OMG :doublesho what a great and detailed write up and a stunning finish on the 4S.


----------



## fiestaroo (Oct 29, 2012)

I love your write ups, the perfect amount of pictures and description! And the work is just fantastic


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Stunning work 

Where did you get the seat and steering wheel covers from?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2013)

Stunning. Hard to beat that!:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunning work.


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Always enjoy your posts, incredible results!


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

Amazing read and results! Thanks.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

How did I miss this first time round?

Wow.

I know most people could not do it. However, I would have loved the owned to be filmed when the car was returned to them to see their reaction.

I hope very strict instructions where given on how to be look after the paintwork now.

One of my favorite write ups.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic writeup! Superb work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Only the best from SL Restoration , Great work there Nick :thumb:

Mario


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome transformation, top notch work. A joy to read


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Spectacular


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

man i enjoyed that , thanks for sharing


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

awesome work Nick!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Fantastic write up, some great 50/50 shots.

Pleasure to read an great details:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunning pictures, clear and concise write up, awesome attention to detail in your work, this is truly one of the most professional examples of motor detailing I have ever seen and will ever see.
Thank you for taking the time out of your busy days to share your work.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I do love an SL thread man!

Fantastic work, the amount of detail and products used is awesome. That car will look fantastic of ever!


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

uber brutal!!


----------



## N3llyboy (May 15, 2014)

Such a syrupy shine to that paint, I could almost give it a lick lol. Professional write up and a very complete cleaning job. Customer must have been over the moon.


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

This is a stunning work.


----------



## Phil4630BO (Mar 2, 2012)

great work. thank you for the post.


----------

